# ~2 titles & 2 legs~ Rally



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Storm earned his RA this weekend & Shadow for his very first trial ever earned 2 legs & placed both days.









Thanks again to Bucksmom for the great pics of the boys......











Storm with most of all his Rally ribbons










Shad's only 2










The boys


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations. There's some nice color ribbons in that collection!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Love seeing Euro bred dogs performing in the AKC arena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for going out there!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats! and wonderful pics,,they are handsome boys))


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, me to !







There were also 2 really NICE working sable females & was cool to watch, of course we ended up talking to them !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a brag and such great shots of your dogs! Hey maybe you'll end up with the top GSD's in Rally/Obedience AND agility sometime down the road!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> What a brag and such great shots of your dogs! Hey maybe you'll end up with the top GSD's in Rally/Obedience AND agility sometime down the road!




Thanks MLR









Well............ not sure on that one, but would be cool. 







Love Goldens, but in Adv A when going out for ribbons, was about 4/5 Goldens, 1 GSD (us), & 1 Cocker. Storm didn't place, was all Goldens. I would say they all started in Obed & now doing Rally, no fair........









Shadow did make me real proud b/c in a place like this I didn't think it was gonna work. He gets super excited & very vocal (whines) when he hears dog tags in a pet store & I thought, I entered him in a show, it's a sm building, & lots of dogs !!!!







He had lots of treats, but held it together & placing in a Novice B class with way more dogs & people that has titled dogs was pretty awesome.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------

